# What diesel?



## jodell (Dec 7, 2013)

Hey all,
I'm new to the forum and also a new tractor owner. I just purchased a John Deere 2032r and am wondering what is the best kind of diesel to run in it. Is the regular highway diesel from the local truckstop okay or is there another type I should look for?

Thanks!


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

You pay more for the diesel at the pump cause it has road tax on it, you should be able to find off road fuel someplace, where u at?


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Not sure of your cold region,make sure diesel cut for winter use or you might be face w/gell diesel.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

If you are in a cold climate, you are going to be in need of winter fuel. If it's for farm use, get the stuff ben70B is talking about. If your fuel does gel, you can always cut it with kerosene to thin it out enough to burn it!


----------



## z445guy (Mar 10, 2017)

I know this is a old post , but cutting diesel with kerosene is becoming extinct like the dinosaurs for new equipment built in the last ten years , my uncle found out yhe hard way when the dealer rep came down and r mechanic was taken 20 gallons to put in the truck that fuels yhe equipment and the rep said not to do it or it voids the warranty of the equipment


----------



## tcreeley (Jan 2, 2012)

I just buy the diesel at the pump locally. They adjust for temp, always for sale. I don't use much.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

z445guy said:


> I know this is a old post , but cutting diesel with kerosene is becoming extinct like the dinosaurs for new equipment built in the last ten years , my uncle found out yhe hard way when the dealer rep came down and r mechanic was taken 20 gallons to put in the truck that fuels yhe equipment and the rep said not to do it or it voids the warranty of the equipment


Well, just a thought. I guess one must understand their warranty before they try things like cutting summer fuel with kerosene to get a tank of fuel through in the dead of winter. 
I found myself in a situation in the arctic where I seldom used my truck and got caught in the freeze up with gelled fuel. It was either chuck in some kerosene or some JP-4. A brand new truck, but that was over thirty years ago and a couple of hundred miles from the nearest town. Diesels weren't so complicated back then, I guess. I stand corrected on these newer units. Beware and take care!


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

Kerosine doesn't reduce the cold flow properties anyway. Buy a decent cold flow improver and use the summer diesel, you get more energy content and better gel protection.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I understand all that Marc, but mixing kerosene with diesel fuel reduces the temperature at which paraffin wax crystals solidify and begin to clog fuel filters. Kerosene is too expensive in my opinion to use in place of diesel fuel, or as a regular additive. The situation that I was in, and have maintained throughout this thread, is that if you get stuck with summer fuel you can add kerosene to get out of a pickle, if there are no other choices! There was no place within hundreds of miles to even fathom buying a "cold flow improver" if one even existed back then. It worked for me and allowed me to use up the fuel in the tank until I could fill up with winter grade fuel! I would not, nor would I ever use kerosene in the diesel as a regular practice. 
Now all you guys with these later diesel engines best know what you've got before you start messing with any alternatives in regards to warranties, fuels and oils.


----------



## WJBMF35 (Nov 29, 2003)

Buy Howes Diesel fuel conditioner and run if year round. It adds lubricity to the fuel and helps prevent gelling during the winter.

Buy a spare fuel filter and keep it on hand too.

Congrats on tbe new tractor. Pics please.


----------

